# Facebook pics



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say...I noticed how most of us on facbeook have our doggie's picture as our facebook profile pic :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog is much better looking than me


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, we have our dogs as all 3 of our FaceBooks!LOL (Mine, husband's and ours!!:biggrin


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

It used to be a pic of me & the husband...then it progressed to me & the dog...now it's just the dog!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Use to be me and the dog, now it's just the dog. I get heaps more nice comments about her too. Isn't that a shame?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess's mug is much cuter than mine.. LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I rotate. Right now its Sargeant <3


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

i just switched back to me and a friend from the dog.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dislike pics of myself, so its mostly dogs or nature.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I dislike pics of myself, so its mostly dogs or nature.


yes, with the new format I think I'd freak out if every time I opened facebook there was my giant face looking back at me from the top of the page.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> yes, with the new format I think I'd freak out if every time I opened facebook there was my giant face looking back at me from the top of the page.


I'm lame and still using the old format!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> I'm lame and still using the old format!


Me, too. I understand they are soon going to force us to change, and more and more names I click on now have the new format. Frankly, I find it a little confusing.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE the new timeline!!

Granted I like it cause it allows me to have more pictures of my babes out where everyone who comes to my profile sees them!!!LOL :tongue:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

xellil said:


> Me, too. I understand they are soon going to force us to change, and more and more names I click on now have the new format. Frankly, I find it a little confusing.


Me too...I'm starting to become more technology fail as I get older


----------

